# Greek Yogurt



## debodun (Jul 8, 2016)

What is so special about Greek yogurt that makes it 3 times the price of "regular" yogurt?


----------



## jujube (Jul 8, 2016)

It's a little thicker and "heavier", but other than that....it's yogurt.  It's a fad.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 8, 2016)

Less sugar, more protein, more calcium.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 8, 2016)

http://www.healthline.com/health/food-nutrition/greek-yogurt-benefits#2

Its better for you than regular yogurt in many ways. Lots of info about it online. Not really a fad, better for those who want health benefits.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 8, 2016)

Love my Greek yogurt - at the moment I am using vanilla yogurt over my strawberries!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2016)

I used to bring a small yogurt to work every day for years, just regular yogurt with fruit at the bottom.  Once I retired, I didn't care so much about the convenience, and wanted to eat a healthier yogurt and buy it in the larger 32 oz. containers.

I noticed all the yogurts with fruit or flavoring had a lot of added sugars, gelatin and other unnecessary ingredients.  That's when I decided to just buy plain yogurt and add natural lemon or lime juice, raw unfiltered honey, and top it with hemp hearts or flaxseeds.

Just the taste made me change to Greek, it's creamier, I know it's filtered more so the liquid whey is mostly removed. I think that process removes lactose which means less sugars.   All I ever buy is Non-Fat Plain, and my favorite brand is Chobani, I have some at home now.  Here's the nutrition facts.  http://www.chobani.com/products/plain#non-fat-plain


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2016)

It's strained to remove the excess water. You can strain it yourself through cheesecloths and a strainer set inside a large bowl overnight.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2016)

I've been making my own yoghurt for about 10 years ..it costs me about $1.20 a litre and I can choose how much fat,sugar it contains


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 8, 2016)

Fage all the way!    I get the 0% and add a little honey and some kind of berry.   Right now it's blueberries.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 8, 2016)

I love greek yoghurt that is plain and then I like to add some blueberries or raspberries.


----------



## Eric (Jul 13, 2016)

I know it's healthy but I hate yogurt.


----------

